# Sparklers / Fireworks



## barneysmum (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,

I ordered some mini sparklers for a friend to bring over from UK but just realised they are not allowed on flights!

I need them for this weekend so posting them is out.

Does anyone know where I can buy sparklers in or around Javea?? Or down to Benidorm / Alicante??

Preferably the mini sparklers that you can use for putting on food.

Thank you!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

barneysmum said:


> Hi,
> 
> I ordered some mini sparklers for a friend to bring over from UK but just realised they are not allowed on flights!
> 
> ...


I don´t think you coudl even post them (not sure, but i think explosives would come under a prohibited item to send with royal mail, and certainly with most couriers). 

It´s strange because despite the spanish obsession with fireworks you don´t see them on sale like you do in the UK. For the cake ones you may like to try one of the larger supermarkets ... i have found two companies on google in the region but a bit of a drive... not sure if they sell fireworks or just do displays, one doesn´t have a website, but maybe worth a call...Even if they dont sell they should be able to tell you where to go...depends how confident your spanish is...

Fuegos Artificiales (Hermanos Ferrandez SL) en Orihhuela 966 741 294
Pirotecnica Angel Lozano en Murcia 968 30 96 09 (this one seems to be more displays but as mentioned, perhaps worth a call to pick their brains)

The following has no website but i found them on a directory as "venta de fuegos artificiales" so may be better to try this one first

Fuegos artificiales Casa Ric en Calle Bufart nº 7, Elche, 03203 Telf: 965 453 229


Sorry, cant be more help, hope you get what you want.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Here the shops are called 'Petardos' ( fireworks ) & generally aren't open in the mornings only afternoon /evenings except on saturdays.


----------

